# I think I destroyed my cabinets, please help!



## chibear1986 (Aug 19, 2010)

I currently have 8 year old maple kitchen cabinets with a lite finish, however, I recently decided to stain them a darker color to match the rest of my furniture. I did some research and applied the following steps:
cleaned with mineral spirit, sanded with 180 grit, and finally 220 grit. I used General Finished gel stain, however, the cabinets ended up looking very blotchy after two coats;I think this may have over sanded the cabinets when prepping which maybe the reason for the blotching?. Anyways, after doing some more research, I saw that dying the cabinets could solve my problem. I went out and bought some trans tint dye, mixed it with water and applied it on top of the dried gel stain. Unfortunately, the cabinets still look pretty awful. I'm having a freakout right now because I think i may have destroyed my cabinets. I can't really afford to new cabinets, so I'm praying someone can provide some options to salvage the cabinets. Please help!


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey chibear,

How does paint remover sound to ya? Sanding will never be a substitute for paint remover. Secondly maple is a wood species that does not take stain well, because it’s such a closed pore wood. The stain will not penetrate. Cabinet shops will use a lacquer stain and when applied, it’s sprayed and then untouched. However do not try this yourself, it’s difficult enough for a professional finisher, not for the novice. If you have a furniture stripping company nearby, take a door to them and get a quote to have them dipped in their stripper tank. Also you might want to go to a custom cabinet shop and get a quote on new doors.

Sorry for the bad news, but I believe you’re at a dead end, outside of painting them.

Best of luck,
Steve

www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## chibear1986 (Aug 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't have a spray gun, I've been applying the stain/dye with a pad. Additionally, I have no choice but to continue the project (can't afford new cabinets).


----------



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am so sorry about ur cabinets.about a few months ago I had a guy totally screw my cabinets up(long story)I tried to take off the old stain and redo the cabinets myself,I hate to tell u this but it's very very hard plus very messy and alot of work I got several estimates from experience cabinet refiners in my area I got estimates from $3000 to 6000. After a month of research and reading I decided to paint mine let me tell you they came out so good u would not beleave it.looked better than my old oak cabinets. here is a pic of my cabinets if u need step by step on the way I did mine email me at [email protected]
I have a passion for this if u have a problem viewing the pics I can also email them to u personally


----------



## GDiak (Nov 27, 2010)

ckr31 said:


> I am so sorry about ur cabinets.about a few months ago I had a guy totally screw my cabinets up(long story)I tried to take off the old stain and redo the cabinets myself,I hate to tell u this but it's very very hard plus very messy and alot of work I got several estimates from experience cabinet refiners in my area I got estimates from $3000 to 6000. After a month of research and reading I decided to paint mine let me tell you they came out so good u would not beleave it.looked better than my old oak cabinets. here is a pic of my cabinets if u need step by step on the way I did mine email me at [email protected]
> I have a passion for this if u have a problem viewing the pics I can also email them to u personally


They look really great !!!


----------



## blusnipe (Nov 27, 2010)

chibear1986 said:


> I currently have 8 year old maple kitchen cabinets with a lite finish, however, I recently decided to stain them a darker color to match the rest of my furniture. I did some research and applied the following steps:
> cleaned with mineral spirit, sanded with 180 grit, and finally 220 grit. I used General Finished gel stain, however, the cabinets ended up looking very blotchy after two coats;I think this may have over sanded the cabinets when prepping which maybe the reason for the blotching?. Anyways, after doing some more research, I saw that dying the cabinets could solve my problem. I went out and bought some trans tint dye, mixed it with water and applied it on top of the dried gel stain. Unfortunately, the cabinets still look pretty awful. I'm having a freakout right now because I think i may have destroyed my cabinets. I can't really afford to new cabinets, so I'm praying someone can provide some options to salvage the cabinets. Please help!


I'm in the same situation, having done what you described. I decided to paint mine. Just waiting to pick a color. ckr31 your cabs look awsome. what paint and finish did you use? Love the dark color, thats the type look I am going for after 11 yrs off pickled cabs


----------



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am sorry about ur cabinets this is real easy I used a color called black 
Raisin satin finish found at Lowes buy their premium valspar brand I paint alot and I think this is a very good paint but that my own preference others may disagree make sure u prime the cabinets before painting cause cabinets kinda take a beating good luck.again Lowes valspar premium paint "black raisin"


----------



## nel262 (Jan 9, 2010)

If the cabinets are now DRY then you can either resand them smooth or use paint remover to get all the stuff you just applied off.I would use the remover first to get all of the old finishes off.Then sand them smooth.Use a one part stain.By that I mean use a stain that is ONLY stain,no polyureathean[sp] in it.Follow directions,use a cheese cloth to apply,smooth even strokes.Remove the excess before it dries.Let it dry.If too light in color reapply,let it dry.Then apply the poly with a brush,smooth even strokes.DO NOT remove the excess,let it dry first then lightly sand smooth,remove dust with a tack rag and add another coat.The key to succes is waiting for your work to dry.It may take 48hrs for one coat to really dry so don't rush it.Sand in betwwen coats of poly.No need to sand in between coats of stain unless you glob it on or get runs in your work.Good luck.Note maple does not stain evenly,you will see light and dark areas.


----------

